# Obligatory first heat post!



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Well, Ellie started her first heat a few days ago. So far so good as she keeps herself really clean to the point that we haven't resorted to diapers that we have on standby. I'm still running her in the woods without an issue. I understand around 11 days in she'll go into estrus for about 4 days or so where the most risk is. I set a reminder a few days ahead to be on the look out for those signs. She'll have to suffer some leash walks during that time. We don't leave her in the yard alone (she refused to be left alone) so I don't have to worry about her leaping over the fence.

From what I know, there aren't many intact males around the neighborhood. I do know of one accross the street, an amstaff that looks like it can run through a brick wall. I'm keeping my eye on that dude!


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Dan_A said:


> Well, Ellie started her first heat a few days ago. So far so good as she keeps herself really clean to the point that we haven't resorted to diapers that we have on standby. I'm still running her in the woods without an issue. I understand around 11 days in she'll go into estrus for about 4 days or so where the most risk is. I set a reminder a few days ahead to be on the look out for those signs. She'll have to suffer some leash walks during that time. We don't leave her in the yard alone (she refused to be left alone) so I don't have to worry about her leaping over the fence.
> 
> From what I know, there aren't many intact males around the neighborhood. I do know of one accross the street, an amstaff that looks like it can run through a brick wall. I'm keeping my eye on that dude!


Keep us first timers posted. Waiting for Shofe to come into her first heat anytime and eagerly await your experience.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I set a longer window than 4 days. You can be slightly off by a couple of days either way.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

texasred said:


> I set a longer window than 4 days. You can be slightly off by a couple of days either way.


Yep, i set a reminder a few days before the "4 day " window. Plus will be monitoring her biological functions.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I still run my dogs off leash, during most (if not all) of a heat cycle. I’m running them on private land (hundreds of acres)with no other male dogs. If I have males, I run them first. Then run the female alone.
As for males.
They can still get frisky before, and after the receptive stage. It will normally piss off the female. Males can also show signs of aggression, and be possessive over a female. It’s just what nature tells them to do.
My advice is to keep her exercised, but also keep you, and her safe.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@texasred Thanks for the heads up on males potentially getting a bit wild. So far in the backwoods we haven’t encounter an intact male the past 6 or so months, and rarely encounter other dogs at all. All will be in fenced yards as we don’t have a stray problem either. I’m still being extra vigilant keeping Ellie in vision range. I also carry pepper spray just in case we have an unfortunate encounter.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

For those following here we are 6 days in and were like wow this is a piece of cake! Well today the faucet opened up and its also smelly. We were glad we invested in doggy diapers! I suggest anyone who hasn't had their first heat have a plan for diapers or some kind of makeshift apparatus ready!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

7 days in and it appears Ellie is now in standing heat. She's changed to clearish fluid and is very swollen. Still running her in the woods and she really hasn't shown any desire to go run off to find love. She's been displaying standing behavior for her friend, a spayed female who is probably very confused to what is going on lol. At least we don't have to worry about puppies!


----------

